# Finally some bottom fishing



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been trying to get back in the gulf for the past few years since my knee surgery. I've trolled a couple times over the past few weeks but today I wanted to bottom fish so I loaded and headed down. I got out there and picked up a couple bobos right away. I got one other monster hit on my yozuri and got broke off. Damn lost my $12 lure. Anyhow., got to a spot and dropped some fresh bobo. The wind started to pick up and I'm definatelt out of practice. I drifted around a little bit with my bait on the bottom and got slammed. I started the tug a war. I was envisioning getting broke off but I kept with it and landed this monster. I couldn't believe it. It measured just over 32.5". I got it in my yak and thought about fishing some more but the wind picked up and I was content. I got to the beach took a few pics and measured. I didn't realize it at the time but it is kw record although my pics aren't the greatest. I really wasn't prepared for it. I guess that's how it goes


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice fish. Public numbers?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

what does KW state for ??? nice fish congrats


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

KW= Kayak Wars

Nice job, Chaps! That's a sow!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

PBTH said:


> KW= Kayak Wars
> 
> Nice job, Chaps! That's a sow!


I see everyone write "sow".. whats it stand for?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*A female pig. It's a ******* thing, lol. You'll get used to it, lol :whistling: I'm guilty of being a ******* and proud of it.:thumbsup:*


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

salt-life said:


> I see everyone write "sow".. whats it stand for?


Big Female...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet....good job brother!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great fish Jon. I'm jealous of all you weekday guys


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! What a fish man!! Im glad you could get out there and get on a giant!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

fishn4fun said:


> Great fish Jon. I'm jealous of all you weekday guys


Thanks. This is not the norm for me. I was able to escape early from work today


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Wow! What a fish man!! Im glad you could get out there and get on a giant!!


Thanks. 1 drop and 1 fish. I'm happy and thanks for the tips. The guy I met on the beach today said he met you last year. I told him u were doing charters and he seemed pretty interested.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

chaps said:


> Thanks. This is not the norm for me. I was able to escape early from work today[/quote. Double post


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

chaps said:


> Thanks. This is not the norm for me. I was able to escape early from work today


We need to get up and fish soon Ill be back to normal after next Friday 
I've been so busy with work and teeball the last 2 months I have barely had 1 day a week to fish


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

fishn4fun said:


> We need to get up and fish soon Ill be back to normal after next Friday
> I've been so busy with work and teeball the last 2 months I have barely had 1 day a week to fish


Definately. I haven't fished much either. I've caught some kings and bobos but keep on forgetting to take pics for kw. I haven't fished inshore in almost a month.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

damn knee surgerys are no good. already got 4 and another on the way. glad you could finally get out there, smart man for giving the knee time to heal because i never can lol.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice Snapper for sure!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice work. That is on my list. I need to give JD a call.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dude thats a great fish! Congrats! I have not been able to get past 31" this yr


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

ARslinger said:


> damn knee surgerys are no good. already got 4 and another on the way. glad you could finally get out there, smart man for giving the knee time to heal because i never can lol.


Yes. I had a few meniscus tears over the years but this last surgery over a year ago was cartilage replacement so it was really critical to let it heal properly. It sucks sitting on the side lines, but JD, ginzu and the rest of the regulars got me motivated to start hitting the gulf again. It's a whole different ball game than inshore.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

chaps said:


> Yes. I had a few meniscus tears over the years but this last surgery over a year ago was cartilage replacement so it was really critical to let it heal properly. It sucks sitting on the side lines, but JD, ginzu and the rest of the regulars got me motivated to start hitting the gulf again. It's a whole different ball game than inshore.


Please Tell me where an who did your surgery. I'm in the same boat now and I'm going to need a replacement of the lateral meniscus. I have like 20% of mine left and I seriously have not found a doctor who does meniscus transplants in the area. Send me a pm please.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

chaps, nice RS duder! I dream of having a yak like that, and catching the fish you did! I'd almost have to be towed by a hobie out to a fishing spot...lol. My yak is a sit-in Pelican 120, and I'd be kinda dumb to take it out into deep water. I did however install outriggers on it. Much more stable now, just more drag to paddle against. No peddles here! Darn nice fish man. YRM


----------

